# New man on campus



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

So here is my first true post.

I am 34 years young and will, for the first time, set up my LGB set somewhat permanently. I've had much of it since 1991 when I received it as a kid in HS but gradually continued to build it over the next 20 years. 

I currently have 
5 tank cars 2 of which are 4 axle 
3 Flat bed cars all of which are 4 axle
2 Caboose 2 axle
1 boxcar 4 axle
1 standard locomotive 
1 large locomotive with sound and smoke and a tender.

Track lengths - approximate numbers
70 feet of the standard curve 
25 feet of the next degree/size
55 feet straight
11 switch tracks and 
3 small filler tracks.

I am also using my standard transformer that I received with my starter kit 20 years ago.

Here is what my plans are

I have an attic space that is being used as a private sort of living room away from the main area of the house. The train was set up initially because it was easier than storing it. Now that we have had it up there for a while, it's become more apparent that we can/I can finally have a full time train setup.
So before I get to my questions, here is my potential size for my layout.
12' 3" at my south end but 10' 6" at the north end. There is a single step of about 2' x 2' that changes the width.
The long North to South runs are 23' 4" on the East side and 18' 3" on the west side.
The idea is to make the run as long as possible with the track that I have.

First thing is first, am I at the point of needing a new transformer? If so, what size would I need for a potential run of over 80 feet (including rail yard)

Second, is there a crash course that one could recommend to help me figure out the complexities of LGB systems. I think mostly I am looking to find out if there are any inexpensive but cool and unique ways to run the electronics and or, how can I run two trains and or being able to cross tracks.

Third, the large locomotive that I have is not working at its best. It is at least 25 years old, ran around at a butcher shop during the holidays for a very long time and needs a bit of TLC. I have photos to share because I don't know why the sound isn't working and whether or not I can re solder the wires back to the smoke mechanism.

At this moment, I'm at a loss as to the other things I was hoping to ask questions about. It's been so busy at work that it has taken me 6 hours to get my first post finished.

Any help would be appreciated and I look forward to scouring this board.

Brandon S.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually I just thought of one. Is there any sort of cheap track material out there I can use?

As we are placing this on attic wood floors, it would be nice to have a real look to it vs the look of plank of wood.
Suggestion on this would be fantastic too.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

i have no help for you 

:laugh:

but it sounds like you have the makings of a fun layout.
post a couple pics of what you have.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


I was going to say last night to hand lay your track, but figured that you wouldn't want to.
It is a lot of work but the end result is nice, plus I guess your kind of new to RR modeling?

Do you know what hand laid track is?

Edit,

As to one of your questions, what transformer do you have now?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

lilskul,
You can run them on a good DCC system and get some great results!
It works the same in G as it does in HO! 
Like running multiple engines at separate speeds, control lights, sounds, smoke, the possibility's are almost limitless!
You can also run the track switching wireless with a good DCC system.
Running the rails on the ground is not always the best Idea because of dirt, but then again we are talking G and they are pretty tough!
Put down some artificial grass to run them on.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, so there should be a few photos attached here. 

They should show:
The floor space I am working with at least to a degree
The transformer that I am using
and
about the number of cars that I have.

I have no idea what hand laid track is. 

I know I need to improve my power supply but I have no idea where to start or what is important.

I know that in the end I want to have an automated system but for now I am content with having to manually switch my tracks.


Also, I have a larger locomotive that has sound and smoke. The sound aspect seems to not work and I don't know what sort of tests I should run it through.

When I plug in my battery it just gives a huge amount of static noise.
Any suggestions?

Thanks to everyone who has posted thus far.

Brandon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Oct 29, 2011)

If you are indoors, the cheapest G scale track that conducts will be aluminum track (yes there is steel bachman track, but I do not recommend it at all, and it can rust).

You will probably find code 332 (that's the rail height in thousandths of an inch 0.332")

If you are ever thinking of going outside with the rail, I would not recommend aluminum though.

I think I listed track manufacturers on my site: *www.elmassian.com* 

Specifically this page: *http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/track-aamp-rail-material-mainmenu-94*

Regards, Greg


----------

